# Anyone here have the Rick Beato Book?



## Cardamonfrost

Hi All, I am looking for some reviews. Not sure I want to shell out (about) 60$ for a pdf.

I love his videos, and a lot of the time I like the way he explains stuff.

C


----------



## Rozz

Cardamonfrost said:


> Hi All, I am looking for some reviews. Not sure I want to shell out (about) 60$ for a pdf.
> 
> I love his videos, and a lot of the time I like the way he explains stuff.
> 
> C


I do. My brother bought me a copy. I look at it like an encyclopedia. Good for reference, but it isn't a course. At the time he bought it, it was had-written and not searchable. Not sure if that has changed.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

huh... good info Rozz, thank you.

Are there exercises at all, or pure reference?

I believe its still handwritten. Are there other books you know of that are similar?

Great thanks!


----------



## Dorian2

Great question. @Rozz , how does he break down the chapters and cover the concepts? I need a good refresher on a lot of things I've forgotten since the 90's..


----------



## Rozz

Dorian2 said:


> Great question. @Rozz , how does he break down the chapters and cover the concepts? I need a good refresher on a lot of things I've forgotten since the 90's..


@Cardamonfrost 

Hi guys most of it it is general theory maybe 75-80% and the rest is advanced concepts for guitar players. To be honest I only perused it when I first got it. It reminded me of an encyclopedia.I probably would have looked at it more if there was a TOC that linked to the different chapters or concepts. I will see if I can dig it up and look through it to give you guys better answers.


----------



## Rozz

Found it quicker than I thought I would lol. Here is the TOC. I had to split it up because it is so many characters If you guys want any info on the chapters I can look it up for you...within reason. ;-)

Table of Contents
Forward................................................................................................................................................3
Chapter 1: Theory and Harmony..........................................................................................................7
Interval Names and Symbols...........................................................................................................7
Naming Intervals.............................................................................................................................8
Enharmonic Intervals.....................................................................................................................10
Chords and their formulars............................................................................................................11
Building Diatonic Triads.................................................................................................................12
Building Diatonic Seventh Chords..................................................................................................13
Major Scale (Triads & Seventh)......................................................................................................14
Natural Minor Scale.......................................................................................................................15
Melodic Minor Scale......................................................................................................................16
Harmonic Minor Scale...................................................................................................................17
Harmonic Major Scale....................................................................................................................18
Double Harmonic Major Scale.......................................................................................................19
More About Seventh Chords...........................................................................................................20
Suspended Triads and other three note structures.......................................................................21
Chord Scales..................................................................................................................................23
Chord Families and Their Scales......................................................................................................25
Scale Degree Names and Basic Progressions.................................................................................28
More About Roman Numeral Analysis..........................................................................................32
Cycle of FiDh and Back Cycling.......................................................................................................34
Roman Numeral Analysis and Chord Scale Choice........................................................................35
Basic Rules for Chord Subs%tu%ons...............................................................................................37
Triad and Seventh Chords over Bass Notes and Polychords..........................................................51
Triads Over Bass Notes...................................................................................................................54
Reharmoniza%on and Chord Subs%tu%ons....................................................................................60
Advanced Reharmoniza%ons.........................................................................................................62
Reharmoniza%on of Standard Forms.............................................................................................75
Common Tone Reharmoniza%on...................................................................................................77
Modal Harmony and Theory..........................................................................................................80
Sharp and Flat Direc%on Modal Modula%on.................................................................................82
Resolu%on Tendencies Between Modal Groups............................................................................88
Voiceleading..................................................................................................................................89


----------



## Rozz

Chapter 2: Chord Forms......................................................................................................................93
Triad (and Suspension) Chord Forms.............................................................................................93
Drop Voicings..............................................................................................................................101
Triads Over Bass Notes.................................................................................................................174
Spread triads over bass notes......................................................................................................193
Quartal Voicings..........................................................................................................................215
Skipped String Voicings................................................................................................................234
Open String Voicings....................................................................................................................239
Polychords (Triads over Triads)....................................................................................................250
Using Comping Voicings in new Ways..........................................................................................253
Construc%ng Chord Scales...........................................................................................................254
Diminished Scale Voicings............................................................................................................264
Stretch Voicings...........................................................................................................................268
Chordal Lines (ii7 V7 Imaj7)..............................................................................................................272
4
Chapter 3: Scales and Arpeggios.......................................................................................................275
Mode (Scale) Prac%ce..................................................................................................................275
Close Posi%on Fingerings.............................................................................................................284
Scales With Two Notes Per String..................................................................................................287
Diatonic Intervals........................................................................................................................294
Diatonic Arpeggios......................................................................................................................295
Seventh Chord Arpeggios............................................................................................................298
Seventh Chord Arpeggios Root 6.................................................................................................300
Seventh Chord Arpeggios Root 5.................................................................................................306
Bitonal Arpeggios........................................................................................................................312
More About Prac%cing Scales and Arpeggios...............................................................................322
Chapter 4: Linear Studies.................................................................................................................324
ii V I Progressions........................................................................................................................324
ii7 V7 Imaj7 Subs%tute Pa1erns........................................................................................................336
Turnarounds................................................................................................................................338
Turnarounds Over Four Measures................................................................................................340
Turnaround Subs%tues.................................................................................................................343
Cycle of Fiths...............................................................................................................................344
Cycle of FiDh Exercise..................................................................................................................346
Pentatonic Scales.........................................................................................................................347
Triadic Superimposi%on...............................................................................................................352
Seventh Chord Superimposi%on..................................................................................................361
Hybrid Arpeggios........................................................................................................................368
Playing Over Unusual Resolu%ons................................................................................................373
Melodic Ideas (Stackes)...............................................................................................................378
Modes: Linear Approach..............................................................................................................385
Modal Mixture............................................................................................................................403
Using One Interval Set Over Many Chords..................................................................................405
Outside Playing Over One Chord.................................................................................................409
Chroma%cism And Twelve Tone Applica%ons..............................................................................413
Twelve Tone Triadic Formulas......................................................................................................416
Modal Shapes.............................................................................................................................425
Unorthodox LeD Hand Techniques..............................................................................................428
Modern Linear Examples.............................................................................................................429
Pedal Point Soloing......................................................................................................................433
Chapter 5: Technique and Prac%ce...................................................................................................436
Bass Lines....................................................................................................................................436
Comping Rhythms........................................................................................................................446
Solos Over Standard Forms..........................................................................................................447
Prac%cing.....................................................................................................................................457


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rozz

Cardamonfrost said:


> Are there other books you know of that are similar?


My buddy Carl is an instructor and has a degree in music, he would know better than I would. What exactly are you looking for? I can ask him for a recommendation.


----------



## Rozz

I just noticed I have another copy called the Beatto Book 2.2, which I assume my brother gave me as well and it isn't hand written. It still has the same hand-written/sketched Chapter Intro pages, but the rest is text. The TOC is still not linked, but it is searchable.


----------



## Rozz

That is better than the C&P I did thx. . I should probably have take a screen shot:


----------



## Guest

Rozz said:


> That is better than the C&P I did thx. .


From the Beato Book purchase page...


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks much!! Looks like a great 1 book reference.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

460 pages?! Wow. I don't think there is anything in there for me at the moment. I need something a bit more focussed.

I am just finishing up Ted Dunbars book; A system of tonal convergence for improvisers composers and arrangers. none of it makes any sense, lol. Most of the 'regular' rules are thrown out the window and I get the feeling that Beatos book is similar. ULTRA advanced.

Thank you for all of the info.
C


----------



## Rozz

Player99 said:


> From the Beato Book purchase page...


I didn't know there was one, I guess I could have searched


Cardamonfrost said:


> 460 pages?! Wow. I don't think there is anything in there for me at the moment. I need something a bit more focussed.
> 
> I am just finishing up Ted Dunbars book; A system of tonal convergence for improvisers composers and arrangers. none of it makes any sense, lol. Most of the 'regular' rules are thrown out the window and I get the feeling that Beatos book is similar. ULTRA advanced.
> 
> Thank you for all of the info.
> C


No problem. 

Beato's book starts at the most basic level, but it is bare bones. As an example the Harmonic Minor Scale is one page. It has the formula for the scale and the 7 modes on one page. That is what I meant when I said it reminded me of an encyclopedia, it is like a reference source, not a text book.


----------



## dolphinstreet

I do. It's great.


----------

